# Bench Form Picture



## Mudge (Jul 6, 2004)

A few people ask "how do you bring your arms in on the bench?" I remember when I was first was reading these articles on how to bench and yes it sounds funny. The answer is, go low on the chest and you can bring your arms in, you _really _need to practice with a light weight to get the groove for your body.

While this is a board press bench the same principle applies, see how her elbows are in? She is going low on the chest, for me I am a couple inches below the nips.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

Holy shit, that low?  I only bench like that for CG's... had no idea that was proper form for regular bench.  For normal bench my elbows are maybe 70 degrees off my body.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2004)

She is doing CGs actually, but my elbows look about like that.

When my elbows were in outer space I could not bench over 265, and even then it was hurting my shoulders .

If you look at her lats and her legs you can also see some arch in her back.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank you Mudge for showing me to this thread.  That's a great picture, but the question is when you bring your elbows in like that, is it still possible for you to push up in a straight line, or will there be some arch (up and towards the head slightly) during the rest of the press.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2004)

I dont believe you ever push in a straight line, the human body is not built that way. Try a smith machine and see how you like it, for myself on a flat bench I HATE it.

Its going to feel about as straight as you can get though, you just have to try it and find out.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 7, 2004)

My arms come down at a 90 degree angle...perhaps explaining my shoulder problems.

Thanks for the photo..I will work on that, but it certainly looks like it will take some getting used to.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 7, 2004)

Ahhh, yes Mudge, that is exactly how my elbow are in during bench now too.  Not only has it increased my bench, but no more bursitis in my shoulders either.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 7, 2004)

So in other words, form for CG and NG bench should be the same, with the exception of where the hands are placed?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 7, 2004)

Exactly Mono. Good picture Mudge. I thought I'd accompany it with a video:

http://66.235.16.23/training/2004_west_coast_open/040616-bench-ultimate.wmv


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

What's the board for? Are you not supposed to bring the bar all the way down to your chest?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 7, 2004)

It's for training smaller ranges of motion to strengthen the overall lift.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

Saturday Fever



> It's for training smaller ranges of motion to strengthen the overall lift.


That's what I thought. It's funny though certain times in a particular routine for football, they made us do floor bench presses. & the funny thing is that b/c of the floor & your arms, the bar automatically stops at that exact same spot as in the picture P-Funk has supplied. Floor bench presses is also a powerlifting technique. That one spot where the bar stops on floor bench presses or the board presses as shown in the picture, that's the one spot that ppl need a spotter for when they're tired on regular bench press.

But floor bench press or this method do really increase chest power as well as tricep power especially with floor bench presses.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 7, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> as in the picture P-Funk has supplied.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

Pepper 


>


http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/floorpress.htm

But you need flash player 6 to play the little movie.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> But floor bench press or this method do really increase chest power as well as tricep power especially with floor bench presses.


 
A floor press or rack lockout would be better for triceps, which a shirted bencher benefits from or someone who is weak on the lockout.



> _as in the picture P-Funk has supplied._




_P-Funk's waist is much narrower than mine._


----------



## Alaric (Jul 7, 2004)

Mudge, I have to agree with you with the smith machine comment.  However, I've always tried my best to push in a straight line (as much as I can).  Was following the advice in your sig for bench form, are you recommending that I do a J-lift?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2004)

I just PUSH, I dont pay attention to what kind of line it is in, I push how it naturally goes.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 7, 2004)

Alaric, it IS a straight line. It just isn't straight up and down.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 7, 2004)

Whoa, nice video clip posted there saturday fever, i'm gonna watch that a couple more times just to make sure.  So you're saying that the J-lift is actually considered pushing in a straight line?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 7, 2004)

That isn't a "J" as it's known. A "J" is when the bar isn't pressed in a straight line. In all the articles published by powerlifters, they never say, "a straight line up and down" simply "a straight line."


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2004)

Good thread guys.  For years I benched with elbows back, bringing the bar high up on my chest.  I switched to this style a couple of years ago, and I must say it is a MUCH better way to bench.  The first way involves too much delt and is extremely hard on the rotator cuffs.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

JerseyDevil 


> Good thread guys. For years I benched with elbows back, bringing the bar high up on my chest. I switched to this style a couple of years ago, and I must say it is a MUCH better way to bench. The first way involves too much delt and is extremely hard on the rotator cuffs.


You are right about that. I've always benched with my elbows vertical & away from my body unless I'm doing close grip bench for triceps & that can be hard on the delts.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 7, 2004)

Saturday Fever, I think I know what you're saying....Bench steps:

 1) Unrack the bar and put it over your lower chest (nipple line)
 2) Lower the bar towards your belly, so that it touches your chest just below the nipple line (a couple inches or so)
 3) Pause
 4) Push the bar back up and towards your head so that you finish with the bar just over your chest once again.

 Do I got the basics of "the straight line", and of course the elbows would be tucked.

 I've attached a photo, if you don't understand what I'm saying maybe, this will help you better understand me.  Excuse my poor drawing skills


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2004)

Mine if anything is pushed AWAY from the head because of the arch in the back.

I'm not sure why people are spending time on this though, you push so the weight is centered! Are you going to use your biceps or triceps to hold it if you force a certain angle upon yourself? Just push the damn weight UP! Its that simple.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 8, 2004)

Upon reading this thread, I tried the bench using this method this morning.  Man, it's a lot tougher than the ol' "elbows sticking out" method.  It felt good though.  I think I'll stick to this for a while.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2004)

At first it seems awkward, just because you're not used to it.  Once you become accustomed to this style, you'll find your bench going up.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

So does this form apply to DB presses as well?  Elbows should be tucked in, with the weight being brought to just below the nips?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats how I've seen it done, but it drives my triceps to hell. I practiced for a week with a light weight to get the form pretty much down.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont do bench presses, I feel they do more damage then good.
Plus my shoulders seem to get worked better then anything else.
mabey Im doing something wrong.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 8, 2004)

Spitfire



> I dont do bench presses, I feel they do more damage then good.
> Plus my shoulders seem to get worked better then anything else.
> mabey Im doing something wrong.


Well it's not uncommon to feel your shoulders greatly involved while doing chest exercises which is why you shouldn't train chest & shoulders on the same day or on back to back days.

But if I don't do bench, whether regular or floor presses, same goes for incline bench press, if I don't do them for more than 3 weeks, I'll loose strength.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 8, 2004)

Bench is not a chest exercise.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats all I do for chest, nothing else right now.

Its compound without question, but it still hits my chest.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Well it's not uncommon to feel your shoulders greatly involved while doing chest exercises which is why you shouldn't train chest & shoulders on the same day or on back to back days.


Right. This is why most powerlifters who do any shoulder work at all, do said shoulder work on bench day, so they aren't doing shoulders twice a week.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 8, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thats all I do for chest, nothing else right now.
> 
> Its compound without question, but it still hits my chest.


Do you notice that your chest is less affected when you bench press PL style, or is it approximately the same?  It looks/sounds to me like your chest would be involved very little.  I workout at home, so my ability to do chest exercises is limited.  Fly and bench press variations are all I really have.

Also, do you do DB bench press with the same philosophy?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 8, 2004)

If you're benching like a powerlifter, you're not using your chest. Your shoulders would have to rotate forward for the pecs to be recruited, and your shoulders shouldn't be moving anywhere. They should be rolled back tight and stabilized.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Also, do you do DB bench press with the same philosophy?


I dont dumbell press, I dont like them, they hit my arms too hard and it opens me to injury putting the weights down.

If I bench dead fish style, my shoulders and my back hurt, and I disagree that benching does not hit the chest. My chest gets used if I reverse press as well.

I'll see if I can get my shoulders back any further, but I'm not expecting much. I think any claim of complete isolation to arms and lats is ludicrous.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 8, 2004)

Jesus Mudge, is that you in your avatar?

That is one MASSSSSSSIVE back...!!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2004)

No I'm very white, that is World (Will) Harris. He probably looks about like 3 of me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> ... and I disagree that benching does not hit the chest. My chest gets used if I reverse press as well.


I disagree as well.  I know Dave Tate of EliteFitness/Westside wrote an article where he stated that if you think benching is all about pec power, then you are wrong.  The best thing you can do to improve your bench is to work on tricep pressing power.  Powerlifting great Larry Pacifico used to say the same thing.  He went on to lambast an article in a muscle mag about upping your bench by doing DB flyes, and cable crossovers. I most definitely agree with those statements, but I don't think they mean you don't use your chest at all.  Just that the triceps are actually more important then the pecs when it comes to a big bench.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2004)

If this exercise takes a lot of load off your shoulders, why the hell do the fronts of my shoulders feel so damn sore today?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2004)

I dunno IAB, this was the only way I could bench without shoulder pain. Arch the back, pull the shoulder blades in, get close to under the bar so you aren't unracking it far (safety, and keeps the shoulder blades from moving much), center the weight over the wrists, I prefer suicide grip nowdays.

The chest is going to be used as a stabalizer I dont see any kind of 100% removal of the chest at all, I think thats just crazy talk. I have been thinking of adding in 1-2 sets of dumbell flys or something but for now I bench for 4 sets, and INCLINE bench for 2 sets, thats it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2004)

Mudge, I am assuming it's just DOMS, caused by doing a new movement.  It's definitely muscle soreness due to lifting, not joint pain or anything.  Certainly a "good pain."


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2004)

I took about a week of practice before I felt I had the whole thing pretty much down, if you added some weight to your bench though (in a week or two) then perhaps you've got it   I put on something like 15 pounds pretty much overnight.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 9, 2004)

Your arms are moving outwards from your body. This is cause by your shoulders. If you're doing it right, your shoulders will be a great helper getting the bar off your chest. Once the bar is up, it becomes a triceps battle.

It's hard to explain or describe, because I just recently "felt" the right way to bench. I had my shoulders locked back tight and pressed into the bench and I just knew that, finally, I was doing it right. The best way I can explain finding that groove is to focus a LOT on pulling the bar apart. This helps push your shoulders down into the bench and hopefully you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont dumbell press, I dont like them, they hit my arms too hard and it opens me to injury putting the weights down.
> 
> If I bench dead fish style, my shoulders and my back hurt, and I disagree that benching does not hit the chest. My chest gets used if I reverse press as well.
> 
> I'll see if I can get my shoulders back any further, but I'm not expecting much. I think any claim of complete isolation to arms and lats is ludicrous.



Good to hear somoene else's experience.  However, I have no problems with DB press as of yet.  I guess I'm going to try that style with DB press as well if I can get the feel down.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2004)

I really used to like incline dumbell presses, but they hit my arms too much, and even hoisting them up alone is a bit of a task. There is no way you will see me flat pressing dumbells again for awhile I think, I dont feel they are safe without throwing them after a set, which I cannot do without being really rude and breaking gym rules yada yada.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 10, 2004)

I used to love to do incline DB presses. But frankly, I got to the point with the weight I was using where getting them into position was a pain in the ass. I have some elbow/forearm tendonitis and using DBs caused that to flare up, I think mainly due to hoisting them into and out of position.  At this point for me, it is easier and safer, to use a barbell.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2004)

My right elbow and wrist hate me right about now, and in the past it was my left elbow so stuff is catching up with me.

Tiny Meeker apparently even warms up with the bar first, and he benches 800, so dont discount LOTS of warmups folks when you lift big.


----------



## Determination (Jul 10, 2004)

People that complain that their chest doesn't get enough of a workout when they bench are probably doing something wrong. 

I used to have the same problem until I slowed down, concentrated on contracting on both the positive and negative movement AND at the top. Arching my back a bit, bringing my chest out. Just concentrating on the chest itself and picturing the muscle fibers just ripping to shreds (heh). Plus I also flex my pecs between sets.

I can't push as much weight this way...but it's not really about maxing my bench for me...it's about growth, getting stronger and working those muscles to the fullest. I couldn't even tell you what my max bench is.

My chest definitely gets a workout. You don't feel your chest aching while you're walking around the next day cause those muscles aren't being used, but if I try to do a push up, then I definitely feel the muscles in there being sore as all hell. Plus my chest is swollen to all hell when I'm done with my workout, so I know it did some work.

Biggest problem I have is that my arms and shoulders give out before my chest does. Which is why I'm going to try dumbell flyes to pre exhaust the chest first in my routine, instead of as a finishing move.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 11, 2004)

Mudge



> My right elbow and wrist hate me right about now, and in the past it was my left elbow so stuff is catching up with me.



I hear you about elbow pain. The last few weeks the inner part of my elbow that's right below my bicep has been really hurting me. But the funny thing is it only hurts when I do barbell curls, really heavy rows for back, or really heavy barbell shrugs for traps.

But it seems to only hurt in all exercises when I'm lowering the bar back down to the starting position not while curling, shrugging or rowing just on the way back down. My right inner elbow never hurts which is the funny thing.

I'm taking a wee off anyway as I'm feeling tired & starting to get fatigued. The last week or so I've had an invulontary twitch in my upper left eye lid which is something I've never had before. My doctor, she said that that's a common symptom of fatigued as my thyroid checked out normal.

So I'm taking a good week off to rest & get full nights sleep. I've been staying up later than I usually do lately as well.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 12, 2004)

I was wondering, if you bench press like this, then it seems a little akward to have such a wide grip.  Should I keep my hands at about shoulder width apart or just a tad more?  Currently, I go significantly wider.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2004)

I like to go wide but there is some risk to the pectoral if you go ultra wide, so usually when benchers hit a meet, or use an illegal wide, its a rarity. I put my forefinger at the 'ring' on the bar, that is my normal wide bench stance right now. If I go ultra wide I put my thumb there (suicide grip always).

I am going even lower on the chest right now to keep the arms in with a wide grip like this.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 12, 2004)

When you say you put your finger on the ring, I assume you mean pinky finger?  I put my middle finger there, but a pinky finger on the ring is also comfortable.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2004)

Forefinger, used to do middle finger, I have an 85" reach FWIW.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 12, 2004)

Cow, I will have a video showing you exactly how to go wide and do it right tomorrow. I hope it helps.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 13, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Cow, I will have a video showing you exactly how to go wide and do it right tomorrow. I hope it helps.



Thank you much.  I will be sure to practice my form on lower weights before I jump into it too much.


----------



## SJ69 (Jul 15, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Spitfire
> 
> 
> Well it's not uncommon to feel your shoulders greatly involved while doing chest exercises which is why you shouldn't train chest & shoulders on the same day or on back to back days.
> .



That's exactly why I do chest and shoulders on the same day.
My shoulders get warmed up during chest and you get more days of shoulder recovery by hitting them on ther same day.


----------



## SJ69 (Jul 15, 2004)

There's no doubt that benching hits the chest hard.  You can erally feel it if you don't beleive me - next time you take a week or two off do just 10 sets of bench to failure, nothing else, I'll bet my last dime your chest huirts the next day.
Being a compound movement you get the added benifit of also working your shoulders, tri's and other stabilizers as well.
I agree about warming up - very important to avoid injury, esp if going heavy, just don't spend all of your energy on hte warm up sets.
Width - I put my middle finger on the rings for my regular bench press.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 15, 2004)

SJ69



> That's exactly why I do chest and shoulders on the same day.
> My shoulders get warmed up during chest and you get more days of shoulder recovery by hitting them on ther same day.



It's still a bad idea to do shoulders & chest on the same day or on back to back days. Most ppl here will tell you that just the same as not doing biceps on back day or triceps on shoulder or chest day.


Yes your shoulders maybe warmed up from doing chest, but 2 things. One if you're hitting your chest hard enough in 45-60mins tops, you shouldn't have any energy left to do shoulders after which would also mean you'd be in the gym for at least 1.5hrs which is not good. 1hr15mins tops if you do cardio other wise no more than 45-60mins as your testosterone levels deplete after about 50mins then anything after that is counter productive.

The 2nd thing is that your shoulders won't be as strong after doing a full chest workout. So how to you expect to lift heavy & do good amounts of reps to achieve muscle/strength grow if your shoulders are already finished from your chest workout?

This is why you shouldn't do chest & shoulders on the same day or on back to back days. If you want to have a strong shoulder work out & not overtrain them, than it's not ideal to train chest & shoulders on the same day or on back to back days.

If you've done several sets of incline bench & incline flies along with flat bench & maybe some cable crossovers, how do you expect to be able to push 205lbs or 245lbs or more on military press? Your shoulder work out will suffer.

But hey it's not my body. But most ppl would agree with not doing chest & shoulders on the same day or on back to back days.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 15, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> [P-Funk's waist is much narrower than mine.[/font][/i]




LOL, I don't know where that photo came form but I didn't post it.  I have never even been to abcbodybuilding.com.  That means someone has stolen my name...bastards!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, I don't know where that photo came form but I didn't post it.  I have never even been to abcbodybuilding.com.  That means someone has stolen my name...bastards!



I had a pic of my back as my av, so I assume that is how he confused us.

I dont hang at ABC either 




			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> SJ69
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a bad idea to do shoulders & chest on the same day or on back to back days. Most ppl here will tell you that just the same as not doing biceps on back day or triceps on shoulder or chest day.



Which is why powerlifters that train shoulders often do them on the same day? Hmm.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 24, 2004)

So I think I've got tucking the elbows down.  I borrowed my cousin's DIGICAM and we recorded just a simple pressing movement.  Unfortunately, the equipment at my house isn't that great (its what I used when I first started out), but is this considered "tucking in the elbows"?

http://home.cogeco.ca/~q-pages/Gym/benching.MOV


----------



## Monolith (Jul 24, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> So I think I've got tucking the elbows down. I borrowed my cousin's DIGICAM and we recorded just a simple pressing movement. Unfortunately, the equipment at my house isn't that great (its what I used when I first started out), but is this considered "tucking in the elbows"?
> 
> http://home.cogeco.ca/~q-pages/Gym/benching.MOV


 Looks good to me. 

 And LOL at that weight set.  It looks like youve got 500lbs on the bar.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 25, 2004)

In regards to the bench video above, IMO theres not enough arch in your back and your shoulder blades should be tight and compact.your feet shouldn't be so awkward. The leverage during the lift has much to do with your feet placement, you want them extended somewhat out and you want to be spreading the floor with your feet, thats going to help with the lower back arch and the leverage you want to generate during the lift


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 25, 2004)

I was wondering about my grip.  I am not a big guy, about 5'11'' and 175 lbs. but I like to use a wide grip on the bar.  I can usually get about 2 or 3 more reps with a grip that is a 12 or 18 inches wider than most people use.  I always thought that this just puts the load more on the chest than the triceps, is this right?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2004)

Is it normal not to able to do as much weight at first?  I have been trying to get my form down, and I feel like I have it right.  I definitely notice a lot more tricep involvement.  However, I am only able to bench press about the same as when I do CG bench press.  Does it just take a little time for the body to adjust?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2004)

I didn't use it in training right away, I practiced for a week with 135 before I used it in training so I dont know myself.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2004)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I was wondering about my grip.  I am not a big guy, about 5'11'' and 175 lbs. but I like to use a wide grip on the bar.  I can usually get about 2 or 3 more reps with a grip that is a 12 or 18 inches wider than most people use.  I always thought that this just puts the load more on the chest than the triceps, is this right?



Puts your delts and pecs at risk yes, that is why ultra wide grip is used competition only, otherwise pec tears are probable with heavy weights. I use my forefinger on the ring of the bar, I have gone wider but dont do that any longer. I'm 6'2" though with an 85" reach.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I didn't use it in training right away, I practiced for a week with 135 before I used it in training so I dont know myself.



I'm not using it in training either.  I just did one set at 185 to see what I could do.  It's not a part of my regular routine.  I have practiced with 135 a bunch already as well.  Normally I do 215 x 4, and I am capable of 265 x 1.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 26, 2004)

If you bench with your elbows flared, you're robbing from your triceps to give to your pecs and front delts. So your triceps may need time to adjust. Likewise, you may not have found the groove of it, though you may believe you have.

If done properly, your upper back will be so tight you CAN'T rotate your shoulders forward. I'll have a video of my bench setup and press for you to compare yours to this week.

Alaric, that looks like good form. Your shoulders rotated but you can work on that. The really good thing was that your elbows and wrists stayed inline.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> If you bench with your elbows flared, you're robbing from your triceps to give to your pecs and front delts. So your triceps may need time to adjust. Likewise, you may not have found the groove of it, though you may believe you have.
> 
> If done properly, your upper back will be so tight you CAN'T rotate your shoulders forward. I'll have a video of my bench setup and press for you to compare yours to this week.



I hope you're right.  Going down in weight sucks.  Even though I know it's not really the same exercise anymore, it still bothers me mentally.  Oh well, I start fresh after a week of rest next week.  Hopefully I will see some nice progress.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 11, 2004)

I have found that floor bench presses make my chest much bigger & stronger than doing bench press on the regular flat bench press.

As the floor forces you to bring the bar just above that 1 inch mark above your chest just as in this picture.

I think it was Mudge in this thread that said floor bench presses will make your chest bigger & stronger.

On Monday of this week I tried what I see many of the young, new football players do.

They do their bench in the squatting cage.

I bring a flat bench into the squatting cage. I adjust the supports on the side so that the bar will stop exactly one inch above your chest when you bring the bar down on the supports & you explode right away the weight back up.

I would say this is a variation of floor bench presses.

But holy f^^k, I felt my chest working much more this way than I ever did on the regular flat bench.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2004)

Actually, I've never done floor presses or even board presses (although my gym has boards). I've done rack lockouts, but thats for triceps obviously. 

I bench all the way down, the last couple inches require some lat strength. A shirted presser may never need to train with full motion when raw, wouldn't know.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> If you bench with your elbows flared, you're robbing from your triceps to give to your pecs and front delts. So your triceps may need time to adjust. Likewise, you may not have found the groove of it, though you may believe you have.



I may not be doing it perfectly, but I think I'm on the right track.  I definitely felt soreness in my lats and triceps the next day after doing 4 sets of bench press and 4 sets of incline press.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 11, 2004)

Mudge

Many ppl including those 2 powerlifting guys said that it's not good to bring the bar all the way down to your chest.

They told me one inch above your chest.

So with that said, Mudge what would you recommend?

I find it works better for me bringing it just one inch above my chest.

Thanks. Take care.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

in powerliftin you have touch your chest and pause until you get the "press" signal.  How could they say that you shouldn't go all the way down?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 11, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2004)

When they are lifting raw they could be worried about the shoulders, other than that, like said they must go all the way down and its usually a full second until the call to press is made.

One guy I know that presses 585, doesn't lift raw over 405.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 11, 2004)

I can see that. The reason powerlifters tear their pecs is because they'll press raw and inadvertently let their shoulders rotate forward. The pec tries to bear a burden like that and just *snaps*. I don't see how stopping an inch short of the chest would alleviate that possibility, though.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 11, 2004)

This technique however is a powerlifting techinque.

Those 2 huge f$%kers that are nationally ranked use this technique that they showed me that I already used to do for football.

I don't know I just feel my chest working more this way.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 11, 2004)

Nationally ranked? Is there some new national ranking system in place in powerlifting now?


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever

They are the 2 guys I was talking about on my power lifters thread, remeber?

They've competed all over Europe & the States & Canada as well as being on The World's Strongest Man competitions.

I'm not sure of their names though, but I can find out.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> .....
> If done properly, your upper back will be so tight you CAN'T rotate your shoulders forward. I'll have a video of my bench setup and press for you to compare yours to this week.
> .....



Just wondering Saturday Fever, if you ever got that video posted up?


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever



> If done properly, your upper back will be so tight you CAN'T rotate your shoulders forward. I'll have a video of my bench setup and press for you to compare yours to this week.




No offence but is this turning into a bench press competition or something?

I'm doing my bench press the power lifting style right now.

& it's working that's all I know, it's working compared to doing it on the free bench & bringing the bar all the way down to your chest.

Another thing when some guys bring it all the way down to their chest they tend to bounce the weight off their chest I see frequently to.

Just my opinion, not trying to offend you Saturday Fever.

This is just what works best for me that's all.

Take care.


----------



## Alaric (Aug 13, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Just wondering Saturday Fever, if you ever got that video posted up?



just bumping this up for saturday fever, before it gets lost with history.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 14, 2004)

Alaric, not yet. Soon though, I promise.

Johnny, it's not a competition at all. People see gains with improper form all the time. It's when you find that groove that everything starts to make sense. I'm just trying to help folks find that groove.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever



> Johnny, it's not a competition at all. People see gains with improper form all the time. It's when you find that groove that everything starts to make sense. I'm just trying to help folks find that groove.



What makes the way of doing bench press here that is a floor bench press variation using the squatting rack supports adjusting the supports to exactly one inch or even right on top of you improper form?

Like I said these 2 similar methods are power lifting techniques that you should know about as you are very knowledgeable with powerlifting.

I see the powerlifting guys do it very often, & I also see the football/hockey strength coach in the gym use this technique for the players he trains.

After doing one of these 2 techniques for about a month & then returning to regular bench press, it's much easier to bring the bar all the way down & all the way up w/o getting stuck at that breaking point that everybody needs a spotter for when they're getting tired.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 14, 2004)

I always put my thumbs on the lines and spread my palms out.  That's where I bench.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2004)

> What makes the way of doing bench press here that is a floor bench press variation using the squatting rack supports adjusting the supports to exactly one inch or even right on top of you improper form?



Dude, he is not saying that doing floor presses or lockouts are improper form.  The quote you are reffereing to was something said awhile back and Alaric bumped itto remind SF about it.  That is all.



> Another thing when some guys bring it all the way down to their chest they tend to bounce the weight off their chest I see frequently to.



If they are doing that then they are obviously not powerlifters since powerlifters have to "stick it" and stop dead on thier chest.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 14, 2004)

P-Funk



> Dude, he is not saying that doing floor presses or lockouts are improper form. The quote you are reffereing to was something said awhile back and Alaric bumped itto remind SF about it. That is all.



I wasn't sure if Saturday Fever was referring to my comment out floor presses or lockouts.

That's all.



> If they are doing that then they are obviously not powerlifters since powerlifters have to "stick it" and stop dead on thier chest.



Of course not, powerlifters don't do that.

These are guys who are trying to lift more than they can handle.


----------



## Randy (Aug 22, 2004)

Damn Mudge!  You're saying that this is a girl 
Buahhhahahahahahaha  
And I could have swore it was a dude .... 

Oh, and I don't mean to be insulting..just thought it was funny.


----------



## Ahsan (Aug 23, 2004)

well guyz what da hell iz thiz all about man u all r bodybuilders not powerlifters juzt puch that damn weight up normally


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2004)

To me that is normal, and I for one dont want to hurt myself benching. You can do it however you like.


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> well guyz *what da hell iz thiz all about man* u all r bodybuilders not powerlifters juzt puch that damn weight up normally


This is all about maximizing your gains and minimizing injury.

Whether you classify yourself as a bodybuilder or a power lifter, proper form should be one of your primary concerns.   Improper form is one of the first mistakes a novice will make in weight training that can result in severe injuries.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 23, 2004)

I just tried bench pressing with the arm positioning in the picture & I felt it much more in my chest & had more power.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2004)

I still feel it in my chest (you wont much with a shirt), but it takes a tremendous load off my delts.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 23, 2004)

One can not go heavy using this form. I tried it, I can not lift heavy.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 23, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> One can not go heavy using this form. I tried it, I can not lift heavy.




Give it time, you need to adapt


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 23, 2004)

ya it will, I think so


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok, let me see if I got this right...

This way of bench pressing relives stress on shoulders by placing more emphasis on tris than chest, correct?

If I got that right, this might be exactly what my left shoulder needs.


----------



## Randy (Oct 24, 2004)

Close grip benching would put more emphasis on the tris.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

This style of benching puts more stress on shoulders and tri's


----------

